# MONSTER-IN-THE-BOX, with drill motor.



## gamerfreak (Mar 13, 2006)

Would an old drill motor I have laying around be powerfull enough for this prop?

I think its pretty heavy duty for a drill......


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yup


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You should have no problem.
I did a coffin with a hammering lid 5 or 6 years ago with out a hitch!

Jeff


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

How do you go about making a monster in a box witha drill anyway?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

If you want one where the lid slams up and quickly (once a second or so), I have succesfully built one with an old cheap variable speed drill.

See
http://home.cfl.rr.com/myhalloweenpage/Crate Beast.htm


----------

